# Best paint colour?



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Whats your favorite colour? and why?









This is a Rolls-Royce special "Blue Velvet Sparkle"

Does exactly what is says.....:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Midnight purple2


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ford Jewel violet:










Or Ford imperial blue:










(Both photos stolen of Google images)

And lastly Ford Colorado red:










But I'm a bit bias towards Fords. Also a big fan of Arden blue Vauxhalls.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Paddy the ford jewel violet is gorgeous. That would be on my list best colours.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Simple black for me, the reflection can be amazing.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Audi Arrow Grey and BMW Mineral White are two current favourites


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Arden Blue, hence why i recently bought a VXR


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Audi Suzuka grey.

I love the others above too.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I think every car has it's right colour , So for me I like many colours but on the right cars

Okay choosing one would have to be Meteorite Silver


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yep,every car looks good in certain colours.
FERRARI = RED
PORSCHE = SILVER
4X4 SAPH = DIAMOND WHITE
ESCOS = MALLARD GREEN OR AURILUS BLUE
MK 3 CORTINA = BRONZE/BEIGE WITH BLACK VINYL ROOF.

My dream garage and colours.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Has to be pral white for me, especially on a Lambo!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

dis said:


> MK 3 CORTINA = BRONZE/BEIGE WITH BLACK VINYL ROOF.


You old school fool :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

is that a 430 in that garage nick16v?
yours?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

VW burgundy pearl metallic


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

BLack takes alot to beat....ONE 77 Vs Ferrari 599


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

One 77 in white :argie:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Ford Jewel violet:


Holy **** - what a gorgeous - and rarely imaginative - colour.

Yummy!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Or Ford imperial blue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Mental Jock (Sep 10, 2011)

Alfa red for me ! Belisima !


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

Audi Daytona Grey or Lamborghini Grigio Lynx :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Lots of the MG-Rover Monogram colours were gorgeous.

I like old skool Ford colours such as the signal colours, diamond white etc...

I think a 911 GT3 RS in bright green or orange is rather eye catching as well.

When I ordered my MG back in 2004 it had to be Le Mans green.

Here are some recent pics...


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

thats a green goddess!
beauty!:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi mean and clean cool to see another mg owner and .org member here !


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

For me ZR1 dark silver.

















----
sent from my Galaxy Tab


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Favorite colour and why?

Metallic black, because single stage black sucks big time! That ZR1 looks sweet, but not quite dark enough for me!


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

BMW Crimson Red :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

British Racing Green for me. All of my favourite classics look great in it. Nice and traditional in a plain kind of way.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

the green looks better by far


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Hi mean and clean cool to see another mg owner and .org member here !


Hi Bud, I do lurk around on here a lot :thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mad Mental Jock said:


> Alfa red for me ! Belisima !


Although it's hard to tell from that picture, that looks like Alfa 8C Red.

I am a great fan of Alfa red. Took me 3 months to find my current car as I was dead set on buying an Alfa Red one!

Pic from Google, mine has Anthracite wheels!


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

TVR Reflex Charcoal, am biased i know...


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Were you about to dump it in that river, because you were so pissed off with it not starting?


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahaha no, i havent had any isssues with it atol (yet) lol


----------



## Chrisfin (Jun 27, 2011)

Audi Lava Grey, but loving white cars at the moment.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really liking the new pearl white/gray that FIAT have released recently


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

BMW carbon black,because thats my cars colour :lol: looks black,yet throw a bit of light on it and its navy blue.lovely :argie:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dark metallic grey - a cross between the practicality of silver, but with the rewards similar to a black car after detailing.

Well, that's my theory anyway


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ultimate Black on my XF...love it when it's clean..., though hate the colour when it's dirty :detailer: 'cos it takes ages getting it back to the love stage...


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

For me it has to be the R33 GT-R in Midnight Purple Pearl ........ its my realistic dream car. 










James


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> Dark metallic grey - a cross between the practicality of silver, but with the rewards similar to a black car after detailing.


I've had 3 cars metallic charcoal/dark grey coloured cars (1 currently), very easy to live with. IMO It's got nothing on black, but a VERY good compromise. :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I just can't decide between blue or green


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I've had 3 cars metallic charcoal/dark grey coloured cars (1 currently), very easy to live with. IMO It's got nothing on black, but a VERY good compromise. :thumb:


Sounds good to me, I own a black metallic coloured car, and the finish is stunning when cleaned & waxed.

Very difficult to watch as day by day, hour by hour that finish disappears - that's why I'm thinking about the colour mentioned.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nicest colour does depend on the car but my favourite has to be BMW Sparkling Graphite


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^^^^ :argie: That is a stunning colour


----------

